# Jumping Redfish?



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

Last week I was trolling for Redfish out of OB when a big fish (that really looked like a big Redfish) jumped completely out of the water and almost hit my boat. Almost immediately after the fish jumped a porpoise came out of the water in almost the same spot. Within seconds I hung my 2nd Redfish for the day. I have never seen a Redfish jump completely out of the water. I assumed he was running from the porpoise. Have any of you seen this before?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I have seen slot reds do this.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

This was a 20+- lb fish. The fish I hooked up at that spot was about 20lber.


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 21, 2011)

They are atlantic bottle nose dolphines, not porpoises. Yes a redfish will jump if something is chasing it, but not usually.


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

It's dolphins, not "dolphines". At least spell check if you're going to check other people's posts.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

LOL! We caught bulls like that for bout 3 hrs the other Sunday down from OB! lot of fun, and dang good battered and deeeeeeep fried!! LOL


----------



## scspecv22 (Nov 10, 2007)

haha that's pretty funny.


----------

